# Evolution Rage Cutoff saw.



## rcmadness (Nov 14, 2010)

Anybody have any dealings with this cut off saw. I am considering getting one with a gift certificate I received, the thing it offers my portable band saw does not is relative squareness of the cut.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00982729000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3

Here is a video of it in use.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMsr0ll4pK4[/ame]


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 14, 2010)

I think I saw videos of the hand held version looks like a nice saw and not bad money wise. 
Tin


----------



## rcmadness (Nov 14, 2010)

It says it only cuts 1/4" steel but any diameter non ferrous metal that will fit under the blade. My deal is it wont take up a lot of space and cut 90% of what I need to cut. The portable band saw will do the rest.


----------



## HS93 (Nov 15, 2010)

My mate has got a few of there tools I think this would adapt well as it is easy to mount

http://www.evolutionpowertools.co.uk/uk/evolution_evo27.html

this one works graet no grab

http://www.evolutionpowertools.co.uk/uk/evolution_furytwin.html

Peter


----------



## John Rudd (Nov 15, 2010)

I have the 355mm chop saw and it eats metal for breakfast.... 

Cost me £79 from Aldi when they were on offer, Machine mart sell them for over £170... bargain I got.


----------



## cfellows (Nov 15, 2010)

John Rudd  said:
			
		

> I have the 355mm chop saw and it eats metal for breakfast....
> 
> Cost me £79 from Aldi when they were on offer, Machine mart sell them for over £170... bargain I got.



So, the other question is, how fast does it eat blades? And how expensive are the blades?

Chuck


----------



## John Rudd (Nov 15, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> So, the other question is, how fast does it eat blades? And how expensive are the blades?
> 
> Chuck



Well I dont know the answer to that Chuck, as I dont use it that much...My bandsaw gets to do most of the work...

Blades, I've seen for around £45...


----------



## Omnimill (Nov 15, 2010)

I was told they work quite well as long as you don't mind the noise .....

Vic.


----------



## BillTodd (Nov 15, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> So, the other question is, how fast does it eat blades? And how expensive are the blades?
> 
> Chuck



My brother has one that he's been abusing for at least a year on one blade (I sliced up several bars of 25x40 crs without a hitch). 



> I was told they work quite well as long as you don't mind the noise .....


I wouldn't say they were that noisy - I didn't reach for the ear defenders while cutting the above bar (and I do not like noise)

Bill


----------



## rcmadness (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments, I may go ahead and order one for grins and giggles just to see how it works.
Replacement blades for the 7 1/4" version like I am looking at is $30 according to Sears.


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 16, 2010)

Just to answer Chuck's question.

I did a search about when I bought some rage blades at a silly price.

If I remember correctly, they quote a life 50 ft of sheet steel cutting, or 1,000 cuts in box section. What that equates to in 2" bar, I have no idea.

http://www.evolutionpowertools.co.uk/uk/evolution_steel.html

So by the looks at the price of the blades, that is 1 squid per foot of material cut if cutting sheet.

Bogs


----------



## max corrigan (Nov 16, 2010)

A Disc blade according to one of the sites listed by Peter (HS93) above the 355mm Evo Fury disk is £39.99 that is from the "makers" so it might be cheaper elsewhere £39.99 is more than half the total price i paid in "Aldi" as mentioned above
They do lose their edge after a time, but i think with patience and time you could sharpen them up by hand with a oil/stone
But a good tool, as stated noisy
Regards Max.........


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 16, 2010)

I've got the blades, now where do I buy I a cheap saw to fit them?







Bogs


----------



## Jasonb (Nov 16, 2010)

John you will probably have to go for one of their saws or at least another metal cut off saw as chopsaws for wood run around 6000prm for that size blade, yours are 3500rpm max 

Jason


----------



## BillTodd (Nov 16, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> I've got the blades, now where do I buy I a cheap saw to fit them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got a horizontal mill ?

(P.S. spill the beans, where'd you get that blade for £4.99)


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 16, 2010)

No Bill, unless I use the horizontal arbor.

Maybe this will explain.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=10790.0

Actually I bought four, but one was sent to Rich.


Bogs


----------

